# "Email this page" feature enabled



## Makai Guy (Sep 9, 2005)

We have just turned on this feature for registered users of the bbs.  You will find it under the "Thread Tools" pulldown menu when viewing a thread.  Note that this will email the recipient a LINK to the page, not a copy of the page itself.  

Anyone receiving the email will be able to go to a link in any of our public forums.  

Should you email a link to a thread in one of our private forums, the recipient will only be able to go to that thread if they are a registered user of the board, and have the required credentials for entry into that private forum.


----------

